# Dying squish beans? D:



## the-ethereal-star (Feb 29, 2016)

Moya originally had eight babies, now there are six. Both of the dead babies had bellies full of milk. I don't understand why the babies are dying. Is there something else that could be making them die??? ???


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

the-ethereal-star said:


> Moya originally had eight babies, now there are six. Both of the dead babies had bellies full of milk. I don't understand why the babies are dying. Is there something else that could be making them die??? ???


They might have had genetic defects that made them unfit to survive. New moms are often not as good as rats who have done it before. Is she a new mom? How did you end up with her? Was it an oops litter?


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

And sometimes babies just die. Out of nowhere. Happens with people too.

I lost 4/5 kittens one time out of nowhere, within two weeks. (One had to have her leg amputated and mom stopped feeding her. She got too stressed out.) Litters can be heart breaking; with them I didn't want to go home the entire week in fear I'd find another dead kit. 

But I can tell you that, generally speaking, once an animal makes it past a certain age, they're usually in the clear. For puppies, I put it at 2 weeks. I've never had a litter of rats, but I'm guessing it's a week?


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, I'm Moya's other mommy. She's probably a new mom, but we're not sure. We rescued her and the dad from someone who was neglecting them. Moya had been housed with him for six months and had never given birth, we're not sure why. She was pregnant when we got her a week ago and came home yesterday to find she'd had babies.


----------

